

Apple's 6 Simple Rules for Designing a Killer iOS App - andyhunter777
http://mashable.com/2012/12/20/spun-ios-design/

======
superbeartrron
These mostly come from Apple's Human Interface Guidelines
([http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/UserEx...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/MobileHIG/Introduction/Introduction.html))
but people seem to overlook them. Very cool to see an app that got feedback
from Apple and did something new and compelling with it.

------
scottjay
Killer encapsulation of the soup to nuts truth about UI/UX.

------
rmangi
Nice in depth piece on mobile UX

------
francescag88
Very interesting!

